# Lucky me.



## IKE (Feb 13, 2016)

I got a letter in the mail today reminding that's in time for my every 5 year colonoscopy......I wasn't real fond of the first one so I don't imagine this next one is going to get rave reviews form me either.

I feel just fine 'up there' so I think I'll put it off till later in the year.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2016)

Ike, everyone has to make their own personal decisions.  I personally have chosen not to get one of those even though the doctors keep pushing it.  I have no history of colon cancer in my family, and choose not to risk the negative effects of the procedure.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2016)

If I were you, Ike, I'd put it all behind me as well. 

I've had one my entire life - don't plan on having any more. Once was enough.


----------



## IKE (Feb 13, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ike, everyone has to make their own personal decisions.  I personally have chosen not to get one of those even though the doctors keep pushing it.  I have no history of colon cancer in my family, and choose not to risk the negative effects of the procedure.



I left home young so I don't know what my family medical history is, several times the knowledge would have been helpful though.

The last time (also the first) I had one done they found and removed three small polyps which can, but certainly not always, turn cancerous.

I may just put it off indefinitely.......we'll see.


----------



## IKE (Feb 13, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> If I were you, Ike, I'd put it all behind me as well.
> 
> I've had one my entire life - don't plan on having any more. Once was enough.



No matter what the pay Phil, giving them must be the true meaning of having a really chitty job.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 13, 2016)

I requested a colonoscopy over 10 years ago- they did a sigmoidoscopy instead, I guess to 'save' money.  :shrug:   

Now they want to do the colonoscopy....I told them to stick it.    

I do the mail-in fecal exam every year, which I've heard is a reliable screening tool.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2016)

IKE said:


> No matter what the pay Phil, giving them must be the true meaning of having a really chitty job.



Yes - talk about over-rated professions ...


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah. I had three and had an endoscope down my throat a few times too. Haven't been back in at least eight years. I was also supposed to have my prostate checked out because of a high number, but the number went down a bit the next year,
At 83, I've stopped getting any kind of check ups. I'll probably ( hopefully ) drop from a cardiac arrest or a stroke before the other stuff gets me. Not interested in doing anything about them at this point anyway.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh, I am soooo jealous!!!!  LOL.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 13, 2016)

IKE said:


> No matter what the pay Phil, giving them must be the true meaning of having a really chitty job.



Nothing dirty left after you drink that awful stuff. The worst part of the whole deal.


----------



## IKE (Feb 13, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Oh, I am soooo jealous!!!!  LOL.



No need to be jealous Annie me and ole Philly could probably give you one free of charge.......hey Phil you still got that miners hat and canary ?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2016)

ike said:


> no need to be jealous annie me and ole philly could probably give you one free of charge.......hey phil you still got that miners hat and canary ?



nooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## jujube (Feb 13, 2016)

Before you do anything, read this:

http://www.miamiherald.com/living/liv-columns-blogs/dave-barry/article1928847.html

It's one of the funniest things I've ever read.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2016)

IKE said:


> No need to be jealous Annie me and ole Philly could probably give you one free of charge.......hey Phil you still got that miners hat and canary ?



LMAO!

"She sure is purty ... *pulling on oversized rubber gloves*

No, that's just wrong - I'm sorry, Annie. Ike made me do it!


----------



## Goldfynche (May 25, 2016)

I'm actually scheduled for one tomorrow. This will be my fourth time as I was diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis some years ago. I never bother with an anisthetic either. It's uncomfortable, but not painful. I just prefer to drive in, get it done, then just get back to normality asap.

The only difference this time is that it will be the first time in a different hospital, up here in Scotland.


----------



## Goldfynche (May 26, 2016)

Ok. Had the camera 'where the sun don't shine' today. I must ask you all to be a little patient though whilst I edit out the boring bits and then add some music before I post the video on line. :magnify:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2016)

I've had 2 of them and that's enough for me.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2016)

Eek!


----------

